# White eyeshadow base (similar to paint?)



## Ursula (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm looking for a white shadow base, without frost or pearl. Just a basic white.  Anyone know of a good product for this?


----------



## aaj83 (Aug 18, 2009)

you could use a white eyeliner as a base.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




some ppl use Rimmel's white kohl eyeliner... (cost effective) or MAC's fascinating eye kohl

oh oh...MAC also has an opaque white cream product which is verrry similar to MAC fluidline...that product is known as "Chromaline" and the white color you are looking for is "Pure White"...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however that is a PRO product so you won't find it everywhere...


----------



## openexpression (Aug 18, 2009)

On the other thread where you asked about NYX...NYX has a wonderful product that a lot of people use as their eyeshadow bases...the Jumbo eyepencil. Milk is a plain white great that is really good and cost efficient. I also have Cottage Cheese which is a shimmery white. You can try them at a discount if you order from Cherryculture.com...they have a 20% off sale going on right now.

HTH


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 18, 2009)

mac's white cream colour base is good too, except it might crease so i would advice wearing udpp underneath just to be sure.


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Aug 19, 2009)

I got the Sephora brand White Jumbo Pencil and have used it a few times. It works just fine for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 19, 2009)

I adore MAC Chromaline in White...it is Pure Matte white and the perfect white base

MAC PRO | Chromaline


----------



## Spikesmom (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been using the MUFE white flash pot.  It's awesome!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, that gives me some good ideas.  I knew MAC didn't have a white paint or I would have use that.  But I do like my other Chromaline's so I may try that.  On the other hand, cheap is good.  On the other hand, Sephora is local.  On the other hand..........what's a girl to do with so many great choices!


----------



## malika (Aug 23, 2009)

I want a white paint pot!! MAC, are you reading this???! I want, I want!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malika* 

 
_I want a white paint pot!! MAC, are you reading this???! I want, I want!_

 
Preach it sister! Preach it loud!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

The NYX Jumbo Pencils are great, they are like shadesticks only better and much cheaper. The white one is called milk.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

Those do look good.  I can't find them where I live so I'd need to buy them online.  The shipping keeps me from wanting to make a purchase.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 24, 2009)

i use the NYX Jumbo eye pencil in milk... that's great, i think that's the best white base.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

I usually use Illamasqua Concealer in 105 and set it with Gesso, works for me ^_^


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Those do look good.  I can't find them where I live so I'd need to buy them online.  The shipping keeps me from wanting to make a purchase._

 





 You have no beauty supply stores? I was at a loss trying to find these until the wonderful, awesome, beautiful Tish (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) told me to start looking at the little asian lady beauty supply places. Sally's is useless tho. =-\


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

Little Asian Beauty supplies?  I'll have to check around and see what I can find.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 24, 2009)

Hehe yeah...basically any of the little beauty supply stores that aren't big chains...around me, they're always run by sweet little asian ladies, so I've just taken to calling them the little asian lady beauty stores.


----------

